# More DOMS in shoulders after a chest day-advice?



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll keep this short n sweet.

It must be down to my form because after my chest/tris day I feel most of the DOMS in my shoulders.

Any tips?


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Pull your shoulder blades together when pressing and really inflate your chest


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

if you were using incline?

also if you trained shoulders recently itcould be doms from that.

It is 'delayed' afterall


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

ardsam said:


> Pull your shoulder blades together when pressing and really inflate your chest


Thanks I'll give this a go - writing it down in my routine so I don't forget. I always try to remember to feel the squeeze in my pecs but a couple sets in you just get lost in shifting the weight. . .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What's your chest routine mate?


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

you using free weights or a machine?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

guessing this is after flat barbell bench pressing .

sounds like your elbows are flaring out kind of inline with shoulders .

bring elbows in to your sides and bar to lower nipple area .


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

-Jack- said:


> if you were using incline?
> 
> also if you trained shoulders recently itcould be doms from that.
> 
> It is 'delayed' afterall


I use flat incline and decline. I never used to get doms in my shoulders after a chest day before I moved on to dumbells rather than barbell so I know it's my form.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What's your chest routine mate?


Flat dumbell bench

Incline

Decline

Kickbacks (tris)

Butterfly machine

Dumbell stretch exercise (dunno the name) (tris)


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

uhan said:


> guessing this is after flat barbell bench pressing .
> 
> sounds like your elbows are flaring out kind of inline with shoulders .
> 
> *bring elbows in to your sides and bar to lower nipple area* .


Think that's what the instructor said too, gotta write this down

also, no barbell


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Watch this 

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/dave_tates_sixweek_bench_press_cure


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

If you have just moved to dumbells from barbell, then this could be part of the reason. Dumbell presses are a much more compound movements and use more muscles just keeping them steady.

Also try to keep the bottom part of the press movement in line with your nipples or just slightly above. If the dumbells are coming down inline with your shoulders then you will be using that muscle more than you want.

cheers

D


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Watch this
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/dave_tates_sixweek_bench_press_cure


great post


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

xpower said:


> Watch this
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/dave_tates_sixweek_bench_press_cure


Seen it & most of his other stuff. The dude is a phenomenal speaker for this sport, particularly like his speeches on genetics and steroids


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Seen it & most of his other stuff. The dude is a phenomenal speaker for this sport, particularly like his speeches on genetics and steroids


 Has he got a DVD? What's that about the anaconda in a cardboard box?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> Has he got a DVD? What's that about the anaconda in a cardboard box?


I don't think so.. would that be about steroids, the anaconda bit? or a euphemism for explaining something else?


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/forum/showthread.php?p=303136

Hope this works

I asked a question related and 'tadolfi' gave a beautiful technique for like practicing the squeeze on the chest


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> best advice I can give you is stop thinking bench pressing movements stimulate the chest....because the reality is they barely do.


Complete opposite to what Arnie and other 'greats' suggest then?


----------

